# 36" fiberglass stakes



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Anybody know where a guy can find these? I'm looking to get some for my GHG snows


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Here is a couple places where I bought some 30" fiberglass rods

http://www.windsockdecoys.com/Goose-Dec ... ay-WI.html

https://goodwinds.com/fiberglass/solid-fiberglass.html


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

whiterock decoys has 36" stakes on there website


----------

